# The view from my deck.....Tips appreciated!



## JustJazzie (Jun 4, 2014)

Here is another one of my attempts at HDR from this evenings sunset. I couldn't figure out my new camera in time, so I was trying to use my NEX7. Well, every time i manually adjusted my exposure comp I moved the camera JUST a hair. Apparently photoshop can't handle that. Even my photomatix trial was having issues. Anyway, this was the best I could come up with tonight. I would really appreciate some tips+c&c etc. Ill have plenty of opportunity to redo this shot so I want to make it PERFECT. eventually.... ;-)


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice. Can you try brightening up the greens?


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 5, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> Nice. Can you try brightening up the greens?



Oh and leveling the horizon would be good too


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 5, 2014)

I like the shape of your clouds -- it looks like a nose breathing out some rays...am I weird or something...


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 5, 2014)

Okay, here is try 2. I tried to brighten the greens like you suggested, Vince, and I applied a lens correction. Its a little hard to eyeball the horizon because nothing is actually level..... Izzie, I do see the nose. LOL!


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 5, 2014)

The first thing you need to do is switch me views  haha


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 5, 2014)

Super. I don't think the small picture do justice to the photo. Try leveling the horizon with the left and right end and a little more tweeks. Keep this as your desktop photo


----------



## TWright33 (Jun 5, 2014)

Do you think the highlights are a little blown out in the top of the clouds?


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hell of a view! I would level it, bring out the greens, and try to lessen the intensity on those clouds


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 5, 2014)

TWright33 said:


> Do you think the highlights are a little blown out in the top of the clouds?


They are. :-( I was trying to do a 5 shot hdr, because the clouds were AWESOME! But when I was manually adjusting the exposure comp, I was slightly bumping the camera I guess. These were the ONLY  two shots I could get to line up. I can't recover the clouds as they are. But I'm happy to post a picture of the clouds as I wanted them to be. ;-) lol


----------



## Virgil (Jun 5, 2014)

Mountains aren't level, therefore you cant really level them like you do an ocean scene.. Some of the clouds are a little blown out tho..


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 5, 2014)

Should I crop out the overblown b
Part?


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 5, 2014)

Really nice, but too bad the highlights are blown...


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 5, 2014)

Try try try again!! Heres try number three, and I think I figured out my issue! it wasn't me moving the camera- it was the clouds blowing away! So I did an HDR conversion in cs6 Ignoring the clouds in order to get the sky and mountains "right" and then I took the clouds I liked, adjusted them and blended them in as a new layer. So, is the third try a charm, or am I still missing the mark?


----------



## BrickHouse (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice shot and nice view! I'd level off the base of the clouds if possible. May be the closest you can get to "feeling level" for the shot.


----------



## chanda95 (Jun 5, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Try try try again!! Heres try number three, and I think I figured out my issue! it wasn't me moving the camera- it was the clouds blowing away! So I did an HDR conversion in cs6 Ignoring the clouds in order to get the sky and mountains "right" and then I took the clouds I liked, adjusted them and blended them in as a new layer. So, is the third try a charm, or am I still missing the mark?View attachment 76072



I much prefer the clouds in this one. The clouds look more natural and realistic than your first go around. Not so "brilliantly orange" and washed out at the top. Nice!


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 5, 2014)

BrickHouse said:


> Nice shot and nice view! I'd level off the base of the clouds if possible. May be the closest you can get to "feeling level" for the shot.



I'll try again, it just seems like no matter what it doesn't look level. But come to think of it, that was before I did a lens correction filter. Maybe  it will be easier now! I'll try again next time I can get to my computer.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 5, 2014)

chanda95 said:


> I much prefer the clouds in this one. The clouds look more natural and realistic than your first go around. Not so "brilliantly orange" and washed out at the top. Nice!



Thanks! Are they over saturated?


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 5, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> I'll try again, it just seems like no matter what it doesn't look level. But come to think of it, that was before I did a lens correction filter. Maybe  it will be easier now! I'll try again next time I can get to my computer.



You can level it in CS6 or NX-D if you are using Nikon. Lightroom as well.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 5, 2014)

Okay, is this level? Or am I still stoned? :giggle:


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 5, 2014)

A little more lol


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 5, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> A little more lol


haha. Maybe it's because you don't live with me. If I go any further is puts the main peak waaaay off from my reality.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 5, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


>


 you're welcome to straighten it how you think it should be so I can see what looks right to an outsider.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 5, 2014)

Sure sure but probably tomorrow )


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 5, 2014)

JJ...do you still have the original file? If you do, can you please upload it as 1000 px on the longest side or 1200 px on the longest side? It might look better bigger. Just a suggestion...


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 6, 2014)

Here it is. Rough work sorry lol


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 6, 2014)

I like the size now...thanks...


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 6, 2014)

I see where your going with it now...I'll have to see what I can do tomorrow! Thanks. I think I must have been staring at it for too long.


----------



## thereyoflite (Jun 6, 2014)

I wish I had this view! the highlights at the top of the clouds are too bright. Where is this?


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 7, 2014)

thereyoflite said:


> I wish I had this view! the highlights at the top of the clouds are too bright. Where is this?



  Can't do much on the highlights since it is at it's natural state of things unless you can control weather . And if you adjust whites it might take away details on other 'lesser' highlights and render image very unnatural. Dodging back on those muted highlights might again make it look muddy. 

I wouldn't really suggest burning much as it can make that part look muddy as well.

Might consider trying clone stamping ...


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 7, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> I see where your going with it now...I'll have to see what I can do tomorrow! Thanks. I think I must have been staring at it for too long.



Have fun


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 7, 2014)

The clouds are level-ish and the terrain is naturally that way?  If so, I see absolutely nothing 'wrong' with the composition of the photo.  Land isn't meant to be flat anymore(unless we all moved back in time to before Columbus took a trip)

And I was thinking those type of clouds move pretty quickly...at least the cloud formations like that do here.  So the third is my 'fav' out of the bunch!





Scott (nice deck view) B


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 7, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> The clouds are level-ish and the terrain is naturally that way?  If so, I see absolutely nothing 'wrong' with the composition of the photo.  Land isn't meant to be flat anymore(unless we all moved back in time to before Columbus took a trip)  And I was thinking those type of clouds move pretty quickly...at least the cloud formations like that do here.  So the third is my 'fav' out of the bunch!  Scott (nice deck view) B



They sure did move fast! Maybe next time I will up my iso (I was trying to shoot at 100 here) so I can catch a 5 frame hdr. When I get all 5 shots in, even the tops are orange instead of blown out!!


----------

